# Kentucky ASA State Championship



## wsbark01 (Feb 26, 2009)

I will be there but I will be in novice! Gonna move up next year. I think its not in a great location and there probably won't be that many people there. I hope I'm not right but who knows!


----------



## woodyw333 (Feb 9, 2010)

Hotel reservations are made hopefully we will be moved by then so we can go.. lol I was just about to start a post asking the same question..


----------



## dw'struth (Mar 14, 2008)

wsbark01 said:


> I will be there but I will be in novice! Gonna move up next year. I think its not in a great location and there probably won't be that many people there. I hope I'm not right but who knows!


That is why I didn't even qualify........$25 to qualify, $25 to shoot the state, $???? gas money, $??? motel money, $??? food money.......I figured I could add a little to that and go to the ASA Classic. It's just too far away from me, but could be the perfect location for others.....I guess. Good luck to all.


----------



## boweng (Aug 7, 2006)

I'm going but I'm just a county away.


----------



## dw'struth (Mar 14, 2008)

I actually heard that there may be a change of venue.....


----------



## trumankayak (Dec 28, 2011)

dw'struth said:


> I actually heard that there may be a change of venue.....


?????
That pretty much sums up what I think about the current venue. The qualifier left alot to be desired 
And I dont really want to spend all that money to shoot against a handfull of people.
Think I may go elsewhere...


----------



## dw'struth (Mar 14, 2008)

I heard that it would not be there......but I don't have first hand knowledge of it. Hopefully they will figure it out, and let everyone know where it will be, quickly. My luck it will end up close to me after I didn't even qualify because of how far it was going to be from me!! LOL


----------



## trumankayak (Dec 28, 2011)

I dont see how they could change it this late. I guess My only concern is the turnout ?
Would really like to shoot it but like I said money is tight. The qualifier was My 1st ASA rule shoot. Im originally from northern Indiana land of the IBO. And was told I would have to become a member to shoot the state ??
So $25 to shoot the qualifier
$ 25 to shoot state championship
$30 to become a member
+ gas and eats.
When I add up the shooters from all the qualifiers I come up with :
open A = 6 qualified shooters
open B = 12 qualified shooters
open C = 12 qualified shooters
There has to be a way to draw in more shooters ? How many of those that qualified will show up ? I just thought there would be more support for this. Cannot believe that this few of people show up. Is it the cost ?
I really want to shoot it...


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

trumankayak said:


> I dont see how they could change it this late. I guess My only concern is the turnout ?
> Would really like to shoot it but like I said money is tight. The qualifier was My 1st ASA rule shoot. Im originally from northern Indiana land of the IBO. And was told I would have to become a member to shoot the state ??
> So $25 to shoot the qualifier
> $ 25 to shoot state championship
> ...


Well.....i have to say your use of money amounts is a little misleading in costing all that much to shoot....you shot your qualifier....that was back when....you have had all this time to get your membership......so really the cost of the state shoot should be your cost.......procrastinating isnt the state shoot fault is it????...

As to it moving .....you would need to speak to your state director....he in charge....Cory will answer your questions


----------



## trumankayak (Dec 28, 2011)

bhtr3d said:


> Well.....i have to say your use of money amounts is a little misleading in costing all that much to shoot....you shot your qualifier....that was back when....you have had all this time to get your membership......so really the cost of the state shoot should be your cost.......procrastinating isnt the state shoot fault is it????...
> 
> As to it moving .....you would need to speak to your state director....he in charge....Cory will answer your questions


 $80 to shoot is $80 to shoot... Plus the expense of getting there etc.
Theres no misleading to it. $80 to shoot against a small handfull of people at a very questionable club is a big deal. The qualifier at the host's club was $25 for 25 targets. With 15 unknown and 10 known. There were never any scores posted , was told the wrong stake to shoot to begin with, some serious safety issues in a field, shoot was advertised as 30 targets and $15 entry on 3dshoots. I could keep going but didnt even want to get into it on here. But your post irritated me.
Obviously Im not the only one that see's this as a problem or there would be more shooters . As to it moving ? I dont see that happening this late. The shoot is next weekend. Ive talked to Corey before and he seems like a pretty good guy. The host club just left me questioning whether they were they to run a shoot or take money.

This is silly. I just posted on here trying to gauge if anyone was going so I could see if it was worth doing.
And it balooned in pure 'AT' fashion into this ?
im out.


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

No worries.....enjoy yourself....if ya go...have a great time


----------



## cshive (Dec 4, 2006)

Sorry for all of the confusion. There indeed has been a change in the KY state championship. Without going into detail the state tournament will still be July 21-22 HOWEVER the site location will be at the following. 

Southeast KY bowhunters
London, ky
Jason earls is the club contact and his information can be gotten off of the Asa website. 

This is the same location as the KY pro-am located at laurel county fairgrounds. If there are any questions feel free to call me at 27zero.seven9two.7eightseven8. 

Please tell all you know to help get the word out. Once again on behalf of Asa I apologize for such a late notice and for the venue change. Hope to see all there.


----------



## wsbark01 (Feb 26, 2009)

cshive said:


> Sorry for all of the confusion. There indeed has been a change in the KY state championship. Without going into detail the state tournament will still be July 21-22 HOWEVER the site location will be at the following.
> 
> Southeast KY bowhunters
> London, ky
> ...


No big deal! I am glad it moved cause that is closer to me then the other. My son and I will be there ready to shoot on Sunday! By the way is it in the swamp or on the power line?


----------



## JimmyP (Feb 11, 2006)

London is a great place to shoot ,as for the cost,you can't become the state champion in any sport with out it costing time and money.archery is the best sport,I live in tn.and I think I will spend the money to come and play in ky.yes I qualified in ky.london has great targets and will put on a gret shoot good move Cory.


----------



## dw'struth (Mar 14, 2008)

Jason is a great guy, and he puts on a great range in London. I wish it would have been scheduled there all along. I think there would have been a lot more participation...........


----------



## boweng (Aug 7, 2006)

Since its moved, now I'm considering not going. Too far for metro shoot against a handful of guys. Just goes to prove that you can't please everybody.


----------



## trumankayak (Dec 28, 2011)

wow a week before and its moved 3 hours east. what a mess. 
Im also owed money from the russellville qualifier. He told me to get it at the state.


----------



## JimmyP (Feb 11, 2006)

i plan on shooting tn. state shoot on sat and ky state shoot on sunday then off to the classic.


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

JimmyP said:


> i plan on shooting tn. state shoot on sat and ky state shoot on sunday then off to the classic.


Awesome....Jimmy


----------



## JustJerry (Feb 8, 2011)

A change of venue with under a weeks notice? Seriously? That's as wrong as a football bat!!! There apparently seems to be a squabble between the Center of the Mark club and the state ASA rep! This fiasco will only serve to cause a lot of confusion and greatly inconvenience to a whole bunch of folks!!! This is really a fine kettle of fish that STINKS!


----------



## mh532 (Jun 24, 2008)

JustJerry said:


> A change of venue with under a weeks notice? Seriously? That's as wrong as a football bat!!! There apparently seems to be a squabble between the Center of the Mark club and the state ASA rep! This fiasco will only serve to cause a lot of confusion and greatly inconvenience to a whole bunch of folks!!! This is really a fine kettle of fish that STINKS!


Agreed was looking forward to shooting it but won't be making the trip to London for it.


----------



## JimmyP (Feb 11, 2006)

It's wrong for a club to back out from there comentment way to go for the London club to step up.


----------



## trumankayak (Dec 28, 2011)

That club was shady to begin with. If you shot their qualifier you know. I actually had no desire to pay money to shoot at Russellville again.
London Im sure will be a better match. Im thinking turn out may be pretty low though.
If it were known a month ago, I would definitely have made plans to be shooting there. 
Good luck to those that can make the trip and post the results next week if you could.


----------



## wannabe even (Dec 30, 2009)

Is open a and semi one class? Im going to be there now since it moved.


----------



## barrierreef1972 (Jul 30, 2009)

My son and I would like to shoot it but we didn't make a qualifier and are not lifetime members. We have shot 3 regular ASA events and my son won the YA Pins in Metropolis. Is there any other way we can shoot this event?


----------



## boweng (Aug 7, 2006)

Definitely not going now. Gotta have a root canal friday instead.


----------



## TS36 (Nov 24, 2010)

boweng said:


> Definitely not going now. Gotta have a root canal friday instead.


Had much rather be shooting a tournament. Just cancel the appointment and come on down Saturday. I'm sure we can round up some high strength fishing line and a good truck door and take care of that tooth for you much cheaper than going to the dentist. :wink:


----------



## JimmyP (Feb 11, 2006)

Open a and semi are two diffract classes but they list them the same at the state


----------



## trumankayak (Dec 28, 2011)

TS36 said:


> Had much rather be shooting a tournament. Just cancel the appointment and come on down Saturday. I'm sure we can round up some high strength fishing line and a good truck door and take care of that tooth for you much cheaper than going to the dentist. :wink:


Man I've shot with Clint and He is a big ole boy. I wouldnt want to be the one holding the fishing line.


----------



## Dr.Dorite (Oct 27, 2008)

Without going into a long and drawn out explanation, as to why I plan on being there, and any the other ASA events that I may attend. My membership fee is never in any way considered a fee to shoot the state championship, or any other single event. Membership is to be included as one of many that make up one of the best organizations anyone could ask for, if archery is the sport they choose to be involved in. To me, since I do love archery and ASA is the organazition that I want to be a part of, my membership fee is never considered as part of the cost of attending any one event, but is a way of being included as one of the many members that make up the ASA organization.
We are very aware of the money crunch that our economy has left us in, and many of us have had to cut back on our involvement, and participation is sometimes just not the wise choice to make. Even though I plan to attend this State Championship event, I can just not eat at the more expensive resturants, but I will have to eat even if I didn't attend.
We all should give Cory a chance, as he is doing everything he can to smooth out the problems, as he is confronted with them. I feel that in time Cory can provide the clubs here in Kentucky with the leadership necessary to make the Ky. State Federation one that will be a professional conduit to the ASA and to Mike at the national level,


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

JimmyP said:


> Open a and semi are two diffract classes but they list them the same at the state


Jimmy.....for '''most''' states they are combined on the federation level....same as k45/k50....... Next year though they will be all individual classes in all states.


----------



## JimmyP (Feb 11, 2006)

thanks i just learn something


----------



## cshive (Dec 4, 2006)

^^^^^ it actually depends on participation for each class wheather it is split or not. It's a decision usually made at the tournament. thanks C I'm trying my best.


----------



## woodyw333 (Feb 9, 2010)

Well it turns out that my g/f and I will not be able to make it due to our move as stated earlier.. on the same note seeing that they moved it and didnt notify anyone I would have been P/Oed having drove over 5 hours to get to russleville only to find out that it was in London!! wow.. thats all I can say right now..


----------



## rocket80 (May 29, 2008)

I would got up and drove to Russleville if I hadnt of read this. I cant make it all the way to London. That sucks I was all excited about qualifying too.


----------

